# Baen adds "email to my Kindle" option



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

Was just poking around on Baen's Bar, and saw a discussion about accessing webscriptions and ease of use with the Kindle.  Thanks to the original poster's suggestion, there is now a nifty little button "Email book to my Kindle" when you go to download your books.  Can't test it out since the stupid emails are down, but this should be a time saver.  It even reminds you to make sure that you add @webscriptions.net to your allowed list for your Kindle email.  Arnold must have put it in today, it definitely wasn't an option when I was downloading yesterday morning.
Also for any other Honor Harrington Uber-fans like me - the e-ARC is finally available for Storm from the Shadows.  It includes the e-ARC and the "oopsie" version that was posted in error earlier this year.  Only for the Uber-fan though at $15.00.  

Katiekat


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Okay I'll fess up. I'm having a blond moment here. Or senior moment. Or both. But I have no clue what this post is about!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Baen books is a publisher of SF/Fantasy books. They’ve been selling ebooks (unprotected, at that) for quite a few years.

I think that Baen’s Bar is their customer forum.

Mike


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks, Mike, for the explanation. I'm not much into SF/Fantasy. Historical fiction, thrillers, a good novel (just a good plain story) and Christian fiction are more my genres.


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

Sorry, Suzanne!  

Yes, Baen is a SF/Fantasy publisher who has been in the forefront of the e-book publishing wave.  I had noticed that many people had mentioned Baen's free library and webscriptions here in the books forum, so I thought it might be of interest to them.  Baen's Bar is a forum with boards for different Baen authors, series and general discussions about everything from  life events to politics.

Sorry for any confusion I caused!

Katiekat


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

KatieKat -

I'm very thankful for your post!  Lots of good info.

Being a "uber-fan" of the Honor Harrington series, looks like I need to get on over there.

Thanks,

Marci


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Here are links to Baen since they haven't been mentioned in the thread yet:

*Main Site:* http://www.webscription.net/

*Free Books:* http://www.baen.com/library/


----------



## hazeldazel (Oct 30, 2008)

BTW, there are a bunch of Robert Heinlein, Mercedes Lackey, and Elizabeth Moon books available through webscription/baen that are not available on Amazon.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm waiting until the ARC finishes - I don't like reading only part of a story, then waiting for the next part to come out.

For years, I've been saving up Analog's until a whole serialized story get published, so that I can read the whole thing.

However, I'm dying to read the new Weber book.  There is also a new John Ringo Posleen war book coming out soon.


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

CS said:


> Here are links to Baen since they haven't been mentioned in the thread yet:
> 
> *Main Site:* http://www.webscription.net/
> 
> *Free Books:* http://www.baen.com/library/


Thanks, CS! This is great!


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

SWEET!!
I love Baen's site!
I love the Harrington series!
I'm going to wait for the March "Webscription" though where you can get the new Harrington book with 4 other books for $15.00.
http://www.webscription.net/p-945-w200903-march-2009-webscription.aspx

You can also get 6 of the old "Jupiter" YA Heinlen-type series books for $20.00
http://www.webscription.net/p-956-the-jupiter-novels.aspx


----------



## jkent (Oct 28, 2008)

i was looking at the march 2009 webscriptions list and i kept seeing half in red.  can anyone tell me what that means?  is it half a book?  thanks for clarification.
judy


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

jkent said:


> i was looking at the march 2009 webscriptions list and i kept seeing half in red. can anyone tell me what that means? is it half a book? thanks for clarification.
> judy


That means that that the first half of each book is available. Webscriptions run for 3 months, the first month about 1/3 of each book is available, the second month, between half and 2/3's and the third month, the whole book. It's kind of like reading a serial in a magazine. I usually wait until the whole book is out, or if its something I really want badly, I usually spring for the e-arc (Advance reader copy.)
But I'm a Baen junkie  And I have no patience.


----------



## ljloula (Dec 16, 2008)

Wicked! Thanks for the update Katie. I've been going there for years to read the online versions of free books while um...working at work. Pre-Kindle of course.


----------



## jkent (Oct 28, 2008)

thanks katiecat but i am still a little confused.  will baen mail each chunk of book as it becomes available or do i have to purchase each monthly subscription as it becomes available kind of like a magazine.  sorry to seem so slow but so far all i've purchased from them is books or packages of books.
thanks again
judy


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

Here is their explanation of how webscriptions (ARC) work: http://www.webscription.net/t-faq.aspx


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

jkent said:


> thanks katiecat but i am still a little confused. will baen mail each chunk of book as it becomes available or do i have to purchase each monthly subscription as it becomes available kind of like a magazine. sorry to seem so slow but so far all i've purchased from them is books or packages of books.
> thanks again
> judy


No, you have to download them just like the whole books, new portions are usually available between the 10th and the 15th of the month. Just re-download and it will replace your partial file with the new one. I'm a compulsive checker, checking for updates from the 5th on, even though I KNOW that they won't be there that early. This is why I usually wait to buy the webscripton until they're full books - otherwise I go nuts. No wait, I'm already nuts, I guess I go bananas 

Katiekat


----------



## mwb (Dec 5, 2008)

katiekat1066 said:


> No, you have to download them just like the whole books, new portions are usually available between the 10th and the 15th of the month. Just re-download and it will replace your partial file with the new one. I'm a compulsive checker, checking for updates from the 5th on, even though I KNOW that they won't be there that early. This is why I usually wait to buy the webscripton until they're full books - otherwise I go nuts. No wait, I'm already nuts, I guess I go bananas
> 
> Katiekat


I've been interested in their stuff for a while. I've downloaded things from their free library but have found their website a bit clunky and explanations of the websubscription model a bit lacking.

Let me see if I've got this right for the websubscription.


You subscribe for $15/month
1st month - four files go up (one for each book) for download each one being 1/3 of their respective books
2nd month - each of the four files is replaced with a new one representing 1/2 to 2/3 of the books 
3rd month - each file is replaced with ones representing the whole book

So it's not a whole file with parts of each book? Which was what I didn't want, but I feared because I was thinking of it as an anthology of books rather than separate books.

If so, I'm just about sold...

----------------
Listening to: Anonymous 4 - Troped Offertory: Elevatus est rex fortis/Viri galilei
via FoxyTunes


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

mwb said:


> Let me see if I've got this right for the websubscription.
> 
> You subscribe for $15/month
> 1st month - four files go up (one for each book) for download each one being 1/3 of their respective books
> ...


Correct, you get the 4-7 books in the webscription, not parts of them. If you go back and buy a webscription from a month previous to your purchase, you get all the books for that $15. The stringing it out is for the 3 months prior to the book actually being available in the store, you actually get the full books a couple weeks before the release date. For example: If you buy the January 2009 webscription right now, you will be able to down load the entire text of all 7 books (2 weeks before they are released), the February 2009 webscription, about 3/4 of each book (sorry I screwed up the fractions in my original post) and the March 2009 webscription about half of each book. You can go back to the earliest webscriptions (December 1999 was the first) and get all the books in each one right away for just $10 or $15 dollars per webscription. AND once you've purchased a book, you can download it in as many different formats as you want - I originally downloaded the html versions and then downloaded again in .mobi for my Kindle, my SO prefers rich text, and his son uses Microsoft Reader. All Baen asks is that you not post these elsewhere (like a file sharing site) and that you not try to sell them. There are also a bunch of free CDs floating around with Baen books on them, I've got them all here somewhere, we make copies (approved by Baen) and distribute them at conventions. Did I completely confuse you??

Remember, the first one is free.... 

Katiekat


----------



## jkent (Oct 28, 2008)

This is for anyone who can tell me the steps to e-mail my Baen purchases directly to their Kindle.  I think I followed the posted instructions and yet no matter what I do, I get error messages.  I can usually deal with this kind of problem but I have to say, Baen has me puzzled.
Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

What kind of errors are you getting?

Did you set Baen up in your Amazon account as an eligible email address to receive from?


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm getting errors as well.

Added the @webscription.com email to my approved list. Entered my Kindle email address, and received the following error:



> Mail Error occurred - Exception=Failure sending mail.
> Unable to write data to the transport connection: An existing connection was forcibly closed by the remote host.
> An existing connection was forcibly closed by the remote host


For now I just downloaded the Kindle version of the book to my computer, but it would be nice to have the email option working.


----------



## jkent (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm getting the exact same error message.  I checked and Baen's "@webscription.net"  is in the list of approved sources.  I give Baen the address that is in Manage your Kindle for my reader.  I know it can work because I am able to get books wirelessly from Fictionwise.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I've got the exact same error as well.  My guess is it's something that's not right on Baen's end (either in the instructions or their code to send email to Kindles), rather than Amazon's.


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> I've got the exact same error as well. My guess is it's something that's not right on Baen's end (either in the instructions or their code to send email to Kindles), rather than Amazon's.


This is still not working, has anyone managed to get Baen to email to their Kindle?


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

jkent said:


> This is for anyone who can tell me the steps to e-mail my Baen purchases directly to their Kindle. I think I followed the posted instructions and yet no matter what I do, I get error messages. I can usually deal with this kind of problem but I have to say, Baen has me puzzled.
> Thanks for any help you can give.


I have had the same problems. I have never been able to get it to work, so I have just done it the old-fashioned way, emailed them myself or transferred them direct depending on if I wanted to pay the 10 cents


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Ive tried everything and cant get it to work


----------

